# US occupying forces steal more than 80 per cent of Syria's oil, ministry says



## mrdude (Sep 11, 2022)

I'm not sure how USA would react if someone did this to them, but it's not right and you can see why many in the middle east despise the USA & the constant double standards.

https://morningstaronline.co.uk/art...s-steal-more-80-cent-syrias-oil-ministry-says

USA is now about $30 Trillion dollars in debt and have been printing money and devaluing their economy and now other countries are looking to stop trading oil in the dollar. Are we about to see the demise of the USA.

PS, China and Russia are about the have a meeting this week, I would expect them to discuss this.


----------



## Ephemeral9 (Sep 11, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I'm not sure how USA would react if someone did this to them


I think we all know how that would go. 

One thing I find interesting is that I see a few different sources of this story, but nothing on US MSM, on either side. Curious. Also, there have been reports of oil theft back as far (just from a rudimentary Google search) as July. The source you cited also says the forces have been plundering wheat as well.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 11, 2022)

and this is a bad thing crippling russia's war machine? I don't think it is it's good that we're protecting  Ukaraine besides,,....

 Putin is a liar himself and a war criminal he lied about why he attacked Ukraine and continues to spout out lies like Dhiarea


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 11, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I'm not sure how USA would react if someone did this to them, but it's not right and you can see why many in the middle east despise the USA & the constant double standards.
> 
> https://morningstaronline.co.uk/art...s-steal-more-80-cent-syrias-oil-ministry-says
> 
> ...


so is the end of humanity soon? getting quite bored of these"threats of nuclear war" and no action just end it now sheesh give me a reason to take cyanide


----------



## mrdude (Sep 11, 2022)

Ephemeral9 said:


> I think we all know how that would go.
> 
> One thing I find interesting is that I see a few different sources of this story, but nothing on US MSM, on either side. Curious. Also, there have been reports of oil theft back as far (just from a rudimentary Google search) as July. The source you cited also says the forces have been plundering wheat as well.


The US MSM is basically now under the control of the Democrats, you won't see them painting the Dems in a bad light. However this story has been reported in mutliple media outlets outside the USA.

https://english.news.cn/20220817/437cb1bd33ea40999cda96c521f31d21/c.html

https://moderndiplomacy.eu/2022/08/21/reason-u-s-stays-in-syria-revealed-to-steal-its-oil/

https://thecradle.co/Article/News/14108


----------



## mrdude (Sep 11, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> so is the end of humanity soon? getting quite bored of these"threats of nuclear war" and no action just end it now sheesh give me a reason to take cyanide


What are you on about? nobody mentioned anything to do with nuclear war.

Personally I think Russia and China will start trading in a currency outside of the dollar and they will get most of their allies in other countries to do the same. If that happens your economy won't just be $30 trillion in debt, It will be a lot more and you'll be experiencing super inflation much like Germany did after WW1 - you can kiss goodbye to any savings you have and you better start learing how to live without benefits and do things for yourself because that's what will end up happening whether you like it or not.


----------



## Ephemeral9 (Sep 11, 2022)

mrdude said:


> The US MSM is basically now under the control of the Democrats, you won't see them painting the Dems in a bad light. However this story has been reported in mutliple media outlets outside the USA.


Even Republican siding media (I guess just Fox news) hasn't reported it, or Google just doesn't botscan 'em. If you keep the populous in the dark, then it didn't happen, right?



chrisrlink said:


> so is the end of humanity soon? getting quite bored of these"threats of nuclear war" and no action just end it now sheesh give me a reason to take cyanide


End? Nah, I don't think we'll be looking at the end any time soon. Then again, I could be wrong, especially if false vacuum decay proves to be more than just a theory.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 15, 2022)

Yes the US is imperialist. We've known this. The problem is whenever you point this out, you hear insane responses like


mrdude said:


> The US MSM is basically now under the control of the Democrats, you won't see them painting the Dems in a bad light. However this story has been reported in mutliple media outlets outside the USA.


The imperialism of the US military goes beyond republican and democrat, and many of the "MSM" boogeymen that the right shit their pants constantly over: CNN, MSNBC, ABC, etc, have all criticized the US in the past for its imperialist activity. This is a non-partisan issue. Keep your sheeplike partisanship out of it.


----------

